# Holster for glock 17



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

So I went with the glock 17 for my first handgun. What is a decent holster for the range to use with my new handgun? Not looking to spend a lot just something that doesn't scratch very bad


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I use a Fobus Evolution belt holster for my Glocks. This is not the only holster I have for Glocks but it is the one I use when carrying. Do NOT get the standard (basic) Fobus... get the Evolution series. It is a much better holster than their basic unit.


----------



## B_Kench (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check it out. Also do you have this gap on your glock? It seems like a decent gap but it fires and slides well. I just didn't notice it when I first bought it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's normal. Yours is fine.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Glock pistol, Glock magazine, Glock holster. 

Pretty simple. 

I've been carrying Glocks for over 20 years and after trying numerous holsters I keep going back to the Glock Sport holster. I use it for everything that I use my Glock for including IDPA, IPSC, USPSA, CCW, range use, hunting, etc. 

Paul


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

B_Kench said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out. Also do you have this gap on your glock? It seems like a decent gap but it fires and slides well. I just didn't notice it when I first bought it.


That gap between the slide and the frame HAS TO BE THERE! 'Why'? Because Glock's, 'Zytel', 'Nylon 6'; or, 'Polymer 2' (Whatever you want to call the stuff that Glock frames are made out of?) flexes violently every time a Glock is fired. Without that gap the slide would bind up and lock; and you'd have feeding and ejection problems.

Here's my choice for a good, and affordable, all-around holster: http://www.safariland.com/DutyGear/product.aspx?pid=6378


----------

